# Applet - Parameter einlesen



## Guest (14. Apr 2008)

Ich kann ja in HTML dem Applet einige Parameter mitgeben.

Aber wenn ich ein Applet schreibe...wie kann ich diese dann entgegen nehmen? Also was muss ich machen um die übergebenen Parameter auch im Programm zu haben?


----------



## sliwalker (14. Apr 2008)

Hoi,

mal als Tipp.
Stell nicht einfach eine Frage und hoff dass sie jemand schon beantwortet. Zu aller erst sucht man erstmal selbst.

Wie man Parameter annimmt wird in jedem noch so kleinem Tutorial gezeigt und davon gibt es hunderte.

Such einfach mal mit google nach "applet parameter" und Du wirst staunen was es da alles gibt.

Das ist absolut nicht bös gemeint, aber den Ensatz den Du nicht bringst müssen andere für Dich bringen, wenn Du hier fragst. Und wenn man nett ist, dann versucht man anderen so wenig Last wie möglich aufzubürden und sucht erstmal selbst.

So sehe ich das 

greetz
SLi


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Apr 2008)

Es muss nicht immer Google sein. Wenn man schon in einem Java-Forum ist, kann man sich auch gleich dort umsehen...

Im Applet-Code:

```
String slogan = this.getParameter("Slogan");
```

Im Applet-Tag:

```
<param name="Slogan" value="Die Java-Community, in der einem garantiert geholfen wird.">
```


----------



## Guest (14. Apr 2008)

Ok, cool Vielen Danke.


----------

